

Riot creating its own 'direct network' for League of Legends traffic - ianlevesque
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/233600/Riot_creating_its_own_direct_network_for_League_of_Legends_traffic.php

======
je42
Wow. This is very sad news in a way. Basically Riots tells the ISPs how to do
their job.

------
ianlevesque
A whole new category of companies starts paying protection money to the big
ISPs.

~~~
TheRubyist
Latency becomes commodity.

------
coding4all
It's only January and my ISP merger prediction for 2015 is almost true =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8823319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8823319)

